# Sinamics S120 mit Fremdmotor und SMC20



## TriiizYYY (28 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Julian und Azubi als Mechatroniker. Ich stehe vor einer ordentlichen Aufgabe.

Für einen Dauerzyklus-Test eines Fensters, soll ich einen Linear Servomotor über eine SPS ansteuern.
Der Motor ist ein Exlar GSX50 mit einem Heidenhain Eqn 1325 absolutwert Drehgeber und einer EnDat-Schnittstelle.
Als CPU steht mir eine ET200SP 1512SP-1PN zur Verfügung. Als Servoregler haben wir einen S120 mit einer CU310-2PN V4.4 Control Unit. Als Leistungsmodul haben wir ein PM240-2 mit 5kW.

Die gesamte Hardware musste ich rausfinden. Ich habe mich vor dem Auftrag in meiner Ausbildungszeit noch nicht mit Servoreglern beschäftigt.
Nach vielem Lesen und informieren bin ich auf ein SMC20 Modul für die Anbindung des Drehwertgebers an meinen S120 gestoßen.

Nun zu meiner Frage, wie projektiere ich das Ganze ? Ich habe bereits die CPU und den S120 in meinem Tia Portal angelegt. Wenn ich aber ein Modul hinzufügen möchte steht mir nirgendwo ein SMC20 zur Verfügung. Die gesamte Kommunikation zwischen Regler und Cpu erfolgt über Profinet.
Ebenfalls wird mir kein Antrieb angezeigt bei der Parametrierung von Technologie-Bausteinen.

Übersehe ich etwas ? Ist es überhaupt möglich an den S120 fremdmotoren mit einem absolut Drehwertgeber zu integrieren ?

Man muss dazu sagen, dass die gesamte Hardware noch nicht vorhanden ist und ich versuche das Programm vorab zu schreiben.
Könnte es sein, dass bei einer Inbetriebnahe über Startdrive die jeweiligen Module erscheinen ? Tia Portal ist v15.1

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus

Grüße 
Julian
​


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2021)

Den S120 an sich mußt du mit dem Starter konfigurieren, parametrieren und Inbetriebnahmen. Das geht nicht mit dem Startdrive vom TIA-Portal. Was du da zeigst ist dur die Hardwarekonfiguration an sich.
Im Starter kannst du aber auch von genau deinem parametrierten Gerät eine gsdml-Datei erzeugen. (Unter Scripte/GerateGSDMLFile)
Die GSDML kannst du in TIA-Portal installieren und in deinem Projekt nutzen.
Es geht auch zu Fuß, dann mußt du es in TIA-Portal exakt genauso anlegen, (wie von dir schon gezeigt), wie im Starter.
Starter bekommst du auf der Siemens-HP.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...8/sinamics-micromaster-starter?dti=0&lc=de-DE

Weiter unten findest du auch die SSP zum S120.


----------



## TriiizYYY (30 Mai 2021)

Hallo Ralle,

erstmal danke für die Infos. 

Die SSP benötige ich für den Starter oder wie hängt das zusammmen ?


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2021)

@TriiizYYY

Mal ein Lob an Dich:
An deinem Beitrag kann sich manch Anderer, der eine Fragestellung hat, eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Alle wichtigen Informationen drin und die Fragen verständlich formuliert.

Die SSP benötigst du für Starter.
Siemens hat bei den Antrieben viele Ausgabestände und dafür gibt es dann die SSP.


----------



## TriiizYYY (30 Mai 2021)

@Blockmove dankeschön 

Aber die ganz normale Programmierung findet schon im TIA Portal statt oder ?
Ich erstelle im Starter die Inbetriebnahme und füge dann die GSD ins Tia Portal ein oder muss ich das gar nicht machen ?


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2021)

TriiizYYY schrieb:


> @Blockmove dankeschön
> 
> Aber die ganz normale Programmierung findet schon im TIA Portal statt oder ?
> Ich erstelle im Starter die Inbetriebnahme und füge dann die GSD ins Tia Portal ein oder muss ich das gar nicht machen ?


Du kannst das machen (ist weniger fehleranfällig) oder du fügst den S120 mit der Standard-GSD ein, mußt dann aber aufpassen, dass du alles richtig in der Hardwarekonfig anlegst. Parametrierung und Optimierung des Servos erfolgt mit dem Starter.
Gesteuert wird der S120 natürlich später aus dem TIA-Programm heraus, ich nutze dazu den FB284 (Äh, kann sein, dass die Nummer nicht ganz stimmt) von Siemens (Gibt es auf der Siemens HP), andere Kollegen steuern komplett selbst über die Bits und Bytes der Kommunikationsschnittstelle.


----------



## TriiizYYY (31 Mai 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du kannst das machen (ist weniger fehleranfällig) oder du fügst den S120 mit der Standard-GSD ein, mußt dann aber aufpassen, dass du alles richtig in der Hardwarekonfig anlegst. Parametrierung und Optimierung des Servos erfolgt mit dem Starter.
> Gesteuert wird der S120 natürlich später aus dem TIA-Programm heraus, ich nutze dazu den FB284 (Äh, kann sein, dass die Nummer nicht ganz stimmt) von Siemens (Gibt es auf der Siemens HP), andere Kollegen steuern komplett selbst über die Bits und Bytes der Kommunikationsschnittstelle.


Ok das hab ich verstanden. Danke 
Muss ich den FB284 nutzen oder geht auch die Ansteuerung per Motion Control Bausteine über mein Technologieobjekt ?

Ich muss den Motor nur für eine absolute Positionierung verwenden, einmal ausfahren und dann wieder einfahren.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2021)

TriiizYYY schrieb:


> Ok das hab ich verstanden. Danke
> Muss ich den FB284 nutzen oder geht auch die Ansteuerung per Motion Control Bausteine über mein Technologieobjekt ?
> 
> Ich muss den Motor nur für eine absolute Positionierung verwenden, einmal ausfahren und dann wieder einfahren.



Die Anwendung sollte mit beidem funktionieren.
Ich würde es mit dem FB284 machen.


----------



## TriiizYYY (31 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Anwendung sollte mit beidem funktionieren.
> Ich würde es mit dem FB284 machen.


Ich habe mir einen SPS-Kurs geholt und da wurde es mit den Motion-Control Bausteinen erklärt.

Da ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin finde ich es damit aktuell noch "einfacher". Ich werde mir aber auch mal die Siemens PDF zum FB284 durchlesen.

Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei euch, ihr habt mir ein gutes Stück weitergeholfen


----------

